# homogeneous uptake throughout the thyroid gland



## smileindependent (Apr 12, 2011)

I have had an ultrasound that showed two solid nodules on the right and one on left. I did a thyroid uptake scan of 255 microcuries of I 123 sodium iodine. It showed homogeneous uptake throughout the thyroid gland with no focal hot or cold nodules identified. the 24 hour uptake did show a slightly elevated level 35%. Should I be worried?


----------

